# FlippinOut custom Axiom(s)



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

This is not yet a slingshot review (that is to come later), but I have to share.

I want to thank Nathan from FlippinOut for being an amazing man, who stepped forward to help me to get really outstanding models of his in my not that simple condition. The man is quick to respond, very understanding and patient and helped me all the way. Due to my country strange and archaic customs' laws the people here sometimes really struggle to obtain even the simplest things from abroad. We succeeded to do a brainstorm and resolve all of the difficulties completely.

Just wanted to thank you, Nathan.

When I'll get the slingshots, I'll input a review in this thread.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes ill second that. Nathan is a very patient man. He has had to put up with a couple of goof ups on my part when i was ordering stuff. The older i get, seems i tend to forget more often. He has been more than patient with my screw ups for which i thank him too.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks fellas! My goal is to serve my fellow enthusiasts with good service, compassion, and enthusiasm.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Finally!!!!!

Finally I got the so long awaited package! I've ordered this couple for my wife birthday, which happens to be tomorrow. Nathan had checked for me, and on May 29-th the package was still in Miami. And the miracle happened - the package is here exactly one day before the time! The original idea was to buy for my wife something original, that she would like and appreciate. Well, it came out that now we have a matched pair of collector's slingshots - it can't be more original than this, and who said I wanted one too? :naughty:

What can I say... It's an art... I hope Nathan forgives me, I'll post here his pictures, though they don't do justice with these slingshots and in reality I must say they look better. The quality of these two is absolutely incredible - they definitely are collector's pieces. The execution is flawless, really, I can't find anything in them that is not perfect - even the logo is embedded in a perfect way.

Nathan also attached to the package a lot of yummy stuff - 3 options of bands and tubes doubled for the 2 ss, all of them equipped with SuperSure Pouches (which look absolutely stunning, BTW). I'm not yet sure about which is what, but I'm checking his website bands' tutorial right now. But the level of details he thought of is amazing - all the bands come with the attach rubber, not just the band itself, so I don't need to think how and with what to attach the bands!

There's also other good things - a pin badge with FlippinOut logo (which I'm going to wear, don't laugh at me), and a lot of stickers. Nathan, just for you to know - there's at least one car in Israel with your sticker on it. And this is a good American car - Ford F350, so the genre is preserved. 

All in all, I'm completely amazed with this man and the slingshot he makes.

I also must say, that during all this period Nathan was providing outstanding customer service, with almost immediate reply at any hour of the day (or night, I think, I'm not sure about time differences between us) and his will to help.

Thank you, Nathan. :bouncy:


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It was my pleasure...

Enjoy them in good health and shoot 'em straight!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful slingshots you have there, Sir! I hope you and your wife have many great times with them, and I wish her a happy birthday.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy for you abagrizzli beautiful choices. And say happy B-Day to your wife from me my friend.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... sweet.. top notch


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

those are effin awesome ! i hope your careful with them, i only say this cause

your in Israel and most of the usage i see of slingshots there is not positive.

hopefully you can be some of the first ones to change that image. happy slinging ! ! !


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know what's more impressive? the catties or the fact that your wife wanted one!!! 

Either way you've done good and there probably isn't a better ambassador for the sport then Nathan.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can the man make a slingshot or what? As us Joisey boys would say "fuggettaboutit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

It does not get any better than that!

Exquisite Craftsmanship...


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Thank you guys. The gift was much appreciated by my wife. She can't shoot right now, because she kinda broke her elbow the day before her BD, while making a spectacular salto from her mountain bike. I say kinda, because at first we and the doctors thought she broke the elbow, but after more scrutinized check with the orthopedist it seems it's much less serious, than we thought. Maybe it's not a fracture after all. Thank God.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow though are some really beauties! Really nice! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

scottsaywhat said:


> Wow though are some really beauties! Really nice! Hope you enjoy them!


I really do, especially after I got used to the slim design (it's tricky, after Roger's Recurve Hunter) I get pretty good consistency with the bands.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. thoses slingshots look incredible. I might have to save for one.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah two very nice shooters, the perfect gift.


----------

